#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > موارد دیگر | Other Things >  >  آخرین ورژن مرورگر گوگل Google Chrome  5.0.366.2 Dev

## nekooee

* دانلود مرورگر جدید گوگل با نام کروم* 


 بالاخره گوگل مرورگر اینترنتی خود را عرضه کرد. هدف  اصلی طراحی این مرورگر سرعت بوده است. 
 در این مرورگر از لحاظ امنیت و حریم شخصی کاربران  امکانات جدیدی وجود دارد. در این مرورگر هیچ فعالیتی از کاربر ذخیره  نمی‌شود.

*امکانات برنامه Google Chrome :*
 - طراحی به صورت چند پردازشی مطابق با طراحی CPU های جدید
 - پایداری بالا
 - وارد کردن اطلاعات شما از مرورگر پیش فرض به داخل  خودش
 - استفاده از یک موتور رندر جدید
 - داشتن پردازش جدا برای هر تب

دانلود کنید

----------

*hamid236*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## reza_rojin

https://dl3.patoghu.com/dlpatogh/97/...toghu.com).zip

https://patoghu.com/mobile/4596-download-chrome-for-android.html :آخرین ورژن مرورگر گوگل Google Chrome  5.0.366.2 Dev:

----------

